
UK's disused mine shafts could be used to store renewable energy - elsewhen
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/21/how-uks-disused-mine-shafts-plan-to-store-renewable-energy
======
ydb
Pfft. Talk about a canary in the coal mine.

There are a million better uses for empty mine shafts... Beowulf cluster
anyone??

